# Overclocking i7 920 to 4.0GHz on Gigabyte x58UD5



## Duekay (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

I was think of upgrading my main workstation to a LGA2011 socket but after some thought i held my self back as they are very pricey and for the 4k i would spend on a new system (i7 3960X + x79-UD5 + 64GB Ram + 2x256GB SSD) i thought about just upgrading my LGA1366 rig with a i7 980 cpu.... then one of my mate said "wtf are you doing just oc what you got" lol so i did 

I spent the last day reading posts oc manuals then playing with my BIOS 

It was a lot easier than i thought, i came across a few issues like ram becoming "system reserved" when trying to oc or tighten the timings and i did find i have to increase my vcore quite alot, i am not sure if this is cause the ratio i am using or the D0 chip, i also noticed that Core 0 & 1 run hotter than 2 & 3 what i am putting down to them getting more volts than core 2 & 3 and core 2 would fail first in prime95 so that's what pushed my vcore up.

This is my system:
Processor = Core i7 920
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
Cooling = Cooler Master V8
Ram = Corsair Vengeance CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 3x4GB
Hard Disk = Corsair 3xP120GB Sata2 SSD in Raid0
Video Card = GTX 560 Ti
Power Supply = Corsair HX-620

First off i entered Advanced CPU Feature:
CPU Clock Ratio = [20x]
CPU Frequency = 4.00GHz(200x20)
Intel Turbo Boost Tech. = [Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled = [All]
CPU Multi-Threading = [Disabled] (this was cause it pushed my temps over 85c and some of the apps i use don't support mulithreading)
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) = [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support = [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor = [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function = [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology = [Disabled]
Bi-Directional PROCHOT = [Enabled]

UnCore & QPI Features:
QPI Link Speed = [x36]
QPI Link Speed = 7.2GHz
Uncore  Frequency = [x16]
Uncore Frequency(MHz) = 3200
Isochronous Support = [Enabled]

Advanced Clock Control:
>>>>>  Sandard Clock Control
Base Clock(BCLK) Control = [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (Mhz) = [200]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) [100]
C.I.A. 2 = [Disabled]
>>>>>  Advanced Clock Control
CPU Clock Drive = [700mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive = [700mV]
CPU Clock Skew = [0ps]
MCH Clock Skew = [0ps]

Advanced DRAM Features:
Performance Enhance = [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.) = [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) = [8.0]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 1066 = 1600
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) = [Quick]
Profile DDR Voltage = 1.5V
Profile QPI Voltage = 1.175V

and the only thing i modified here was the Channel A timings that get replacated to channel B & C because of the Quick setting:
CAS Latency Time = [9]
tRCD = [9]
tRP = [9]
tRAS = [24]
Command Rate (CMD) = [2]

Advanced Voltage Control:
The only volts i modified was,
>>> CPU
Load-Line Calibration = [Disabled]
CPU Vcore 1.12500V = [1.45v]
QPI/Vtt Voltage 1.200V = [1.515v]
>>> DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500V [1.56v]

All the rest are [Auto]

I am not sure if this is the most efficient way to hit 4.0GHz but it works, 
i have only ran Prime95 for 2 hours with no problems... will run it overnight soon to make sure all is ok.
The high temp (80-85c) is all i am worried about but when playing BF3 its only around 60-65c so i am happy with that.

Peace 
Dave


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2011)

Try 21x191 with LLC enabled. vcore 1.3V VTT 1.25V

Sometimes higher voltages hurt the OCing process.


----------



## Duekay (Dec 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Try 21x191 with LLC enabled. vcore 1.3V VTT 1.25V
> 
> Sometimes higher voltages hurt the OCing process.



Cool will do, whats LLC stand for? would it be best to have my ram running at x8 so i get 1528MHz?

Cheers


----------



## Duekay (Dec 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Try 21x191 with LLC enabled. vcore 1.3V VTT 1.25V
> 
> Sometimes higher voltages hurt the OCing process.



I tried this with a vcore of about 1.35 in the bios (1.31 CPUz) with LLC and 21x191 and work fine (only tested 5min in prime).

So i went back to my 20x200 profile and turned on LLC dropped the volts down to 1.4v in bios (1.37v in cpuz) with a VTT of 1.3v and so far so good with temps of 78c max lots more room to move rather than my 85c before, will run prime for an hour or two then try getting 4.2GHz with a 21x200 and see if i don't need to extend the volts any more 

Then ill be happy for another 12 months till Ivy bridge hits the streets on LGA2011... i would feel much happier knowing i got 12 extra months out of this rig  + gigabyte will probably release a revision of the x79 UD5 board by then to like they did with x58 UD5.... and if im really lucky Intel may have released a usb3.0 supported chipset lol not going to hold my breath on that one.


----------

